# Pitbull...Amstaff...Mix?



## skookie

Excuse the mess...it's our workshop.































We got her eight weeks old, shes not six months old, 36lbs, 23in tall, chest is 22in, 19in neck. She's a big girl, full of energy, not a mean bone in her. The previous owner said she was APBT, but I have had a Amstaff breeder, Pitbull breeder, and other people say shes not APBT. Maybe a mix of the two? She has the color of the Amstaff for sure, but she is not as bulky, but then again it is winter in Minnesota, so she's not wanting to go outside and build some muscle (poor girls got no winter coat). I've gone to all the registry websites, but still have trouble telling. 

Pits and Staffies are not the same thing. They are in Europe, where there bloodlines run together, but not here. There are four diff. breeds, American Pitbull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and The American Bully Dog, and American Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

Any help?


----------



## pugmom

ahhhhh....the age old question  J/K

I have a very hard time telling unless the two dogs are right next to each other...maybe a more experienced member like Spicey can give you a better idea.

as far a her color that could just as much be a APBT color as well since APBT are accepted in every color except Merrile.

Its hard to tell that a dog is a 100% anything with out papers (and sometimes even with )

You pup is a very sweet looking girl


----------



## blackrose

> There are four diff. breeds, American Pitbull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and The American Bully Dog, and American Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


 Actually, it is the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and then those pig mutt dogs that they call American Bullys. But I'm just nit picking.  I know what you mean. 

American Pit Bull Terriers and American Staffordshire Terriers can be dual registered, depending on how you do it. If I understand right, the UKC will allow AmStaffs to be registered as Pitties, but the AKC will not allow Pitties to be registered as AmStaffs. At least, that is what I have been told.

I've had it explained to me that AmStaffs and Pitties are different in the way that a working Setter or working Border Collie is different than a show Setter or show Border. Same "breed", different "type". 

I personally think she looks like an AmStaff. She's definitally not a pig dog and she's definitally not a Staffie.

(And I apologize if I offend anyone by calling the American Bullys "pig dogs". I do think they look like pigs and I don't support the breeding of them, so I may come off as a bit harsh.)


----------



## Dakota Spirit

She looks more AmStaff to me as well. I know you said she didn't seem quite as bulky as the AmStaffs you've seen, but she is definitely a bit heavier boned then most true APBTs. Her head also looks a bit bigger and fuller, with a shorter muzzle. It IS hard to tell sometimes though, especially if the two dogs aren't particularly well bred. The lines get a bit blurred.

I grabbed two random pictures off the 'net to kind of display what I meant about the bone structure, mostly in the dog's head. I'm definitely not saying these two are prefect examples of the breed - but it gives you the general idea.

AmStaff:









APBT:


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog

She is not Am Bully or SBT, thats for sure. The only thing I'm sure of is that she is a cutieeeee!


----------



## jcd

definately bully breed of some sort. i would just call her a pitty because i get them all mixed up. to me she looks purebred but i can see where someone of more experience could say there is a slight mix in there too? she is very very handsome for sure and has a sweet face. good luck!!


----------



## blackrose

I can see Boxer. I know someone from another board who has a Boxer/Am Staff mix, and he looks a lot like your girl. Only the people who had him previously butchered his ears, so he has a very close "fighting" crop. He's more lanky than your girl, but she may not have gotten very much of the Boxer build. 

I don't see Rottie at all, but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## pugmom

What does her tail look like?.....


----------



## skookie

the original pics i posted were taken like three-four weeks ago.

Shes got the tailset of GSD, and tail shape, just minus the hair. lately shes got some black coming in on the top of her head as well, and in around her shoulders, in the same pattern as a gsd's coloring. her tail is turning black as well, belly too. I've got her on better dog food, and now her coat is really showing its strange colors. Shes got brindle behind her front legs too. Shes and odd little thing. Ha, I'm curious to see what she turns out to look like all grown up. her ears are still deciding which way they want to go also. straight up, half prick, or rose. everyday it's a different set of ears haha.


this is her tailset, and length, minus the fluff of course. 










example of the black coming in on her face, etc. (not her, but the color matches, my girl just has white markings also.










These next two pics just blew my mind how similar they look to kira.










this is SOO close to my girls coloring as of today, I'm looking at her right now, minus the white markings, even this little guys tail is the same as Kira's. And this is a APBT-GSD cross.











any thoughts? just an idea? lol. who knows really. I'm so determined to figure this out it is unbelievable.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Sorry can't help you without a pedigree. She could be an AST, she could be an AST/APBT or she could be an APBT. APBTs have a wide variety of looks, from lean, light bone to heavier bone, from short to tall with so many different builds and head types. It is pretty much impossible to tell. She looks a lot like an APBT and seems to have a nice medium build, but again can't know without a pedigree. Her color? It is that of an APBT or an AST. There are lots of APBTs who are brown of course with white blaze/chest regardless of their other coat color. I've several like that myself. With the widows peak as well. She may have shown more sable coloring when she was younger and it faded. Anyway there are only 3 breeds not 4. 

Here are some examples of APBTs with differing looks.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Anyway she is super cute! I love that face (and color). I really like the expressive dogs.


----------

